# p22 Fobus Fix



## whodat90 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, so I got a fobus for my P22. Read all the reviews online, found that this is just this side of a gun safe rather than a gun holster. Seriously, once it's in there it almost takes pliers to get it out. Here's what I did to mine to make it work right:
First, the barrel weight on the 5" barrel hangs below the frame slightly on mine, and had a sharp edge. I took a knife and shaved a little ramp into the front of the holster where the bottom of the slide rests. Then I took some 600 grit sandpaper and carefully broke the edge on the barrel weight. A bit of black magic marker and you can't tell anything was done. If the marker wears off and the 1/32" of shiny bothers me (it will) I'll cold blue it then. This took care of all the trouble at the front of the holster.
Next, the weapon is retained in the holster by two indentations that fit into the trigger guard. When the weapon is drawn from the holster, the holster is designed to flex open on it's center seam to allow the trigger guard past these indentations. Tension on this is basically preset at the factory by a rivet on the seam. (I'll add pics later if anyone wants some; if you have this holster, you know which rivet I'm talking about) I drilled out this rivet. This left it way too loose. I then put a small pan head machine screw through the rivet hole, with a rubber backed washer and a nut (with locktite) on the backside. This gives me the ability to adjust the tension of the hold on the weapon, from tighter than stock to looser than stock. Once again, a bit of magic marker over the screw head and you can't see that anything is not stock.

Much better.

whodat



Edit: added a photo to my photo album here.


----------

